

What I Wish I Knew Before Pitching LinkedIn to VCs - lydiahan
http://www.linkedin.com/today/post/article/20131015161834-1213-what-i-wish-i-knew-before-pitching-linkedin-to-vcs?goback=%2Enmp_*1_*1_*1_*1_*1_*1_*1_*1_*1_*1&trk=NUS_UNIU_PEOPLE_FOLLOW-megaphone-fllw

======
lifeisstillgood
it's always interesting to see the down and dirty of pitching - but the most
fascinating part is how he seemed to miss what he knows now - the sheer
overwhelming power of the network.

Of course the pitch still has the rubbish of somehow monetizing jobs or ads
(which they are still trying) and subscriptions to avoid those ads which gosh
darn it they are not doing.

I just guess that this is a lesson Facebook and LinkedIn et al must learn -
the network is a tiger, and on e you have hold of its tail it will take you
places, but it will break free - it is the nature of the network, like
information, to be free.

